

Ask HN: Does anybody use Wells Fargo? - zafka

Are they blood sucking vermin, or have I just had a run of bad luck. I was hit with a late fee for a bill I mailed  6 days before it was due. I can just picture the envelope sitting in their mail room for a few days, aging until ripe for picking.
======
davelnewton
... I do, never had an issue. Of course, I also don't pay Wells Fargo for
anything, so there's no reason they'd have my mail sitting in a mail room.

------
calbear81
Three words - Online Bill Pay.

